# Say a little prayer........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

for one of my youngsters. He's flown up to 100, 178, and 220 miles this year. I sent him to Savannah, GA two weeks ago. He wound up in Cherryville, NC. A very nice man has been taking care of him and is releasing him tomorrow to come home. He's got about 120 miles, give or take, to fly. He should have a tail wind and make it home just fine. I promised Gilbert (the man who has him) I would call when he got home. 
I don't make this call for all of my birds, but I had every intention of moving this guy to my OB race team after young birds, so I have all the faith in the world that he'll make it fine, but there's always those darned old hawks out there, so a short prayer for his flight home would be nice.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

*BEST OF LUCK, RENEE'S YOUNGSTER!! *May your travels be swift and safe.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks and I are adding our HEARTFELT WISHES for

a good tail wind, fair AND friendly skies and a SAFE trip home!!

Look forward to hearing that he made his trip safely home, Renee!

Love and Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

My prayers are with you and your bird. Please let us know when he gets home.

Reti


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Best of luck Renee!

I hope he makes it home safe!
Sending speedy thoughts, for a speedy flight home .

-Hilly


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Me say a prayer to that he makes it home safe.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

littlestar said:


> Me say a prayer to that he makes it home safe.


Thanks everyone...........Mary Ann.......give me a call later if you want.......cooking dinner right now.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I hope your little bird gets home safe too... 

Tania xx


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Wings and fingers X'd here!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, he'll head my list! Now I'll worry about him until he gets home safely.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sending my prayer for your bird to come home swiftly and safely!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, we just got home and he's not here yet, but I don't know for SURE that he was even released. Been going back and forth with this guy for over a week about releasing the bird to come home. On the couple of good weather days, for some reason he "couldn't release the bird".......... The other days were either rainy or a very bad head wind, so..........still watching.......


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well............the bird didn't show up today. I tried calling Gilbert, and only got a voice mail box.......... that's the first time that has happened. He's answered the phone every time I've called him for the past week and a half.
I've got this funny feeling that this man doesn't want to give me my bird back.??
Thing is.......I don't know who he is...........I know his first name and the town he lives in, and I have his phone number, but when I do a search, it comes up with nothing.......so it's either a cell phone or his number is unlisted.
Stay tuned...............


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, Google has a "reverse" phone check link where you just put in the phone number and they'll give you the name, etc. I can't remember what it is though but a bunch of us exchanged e-mails about it awhile back so maybe someone else can give it to you. Don't know if it works for unlisted #'s or not.

I hope he isn't holding out on you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, Google has a "reverse" phone check link where you just put in the phone number and they'll give you the name, etc. I can't remember what it is though but a bunch of us exchanged e-mails about it awhile back so maybe someone else can give it to you. Don't know if it works for unlisted #'s or not.
> 
> I hope he isn't holding out on you.


If the number isn't listed, then it comes up with no info. Already tried that.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Now, this is very upsetting. I was hoping to read some good news, that your bird is back.
I hope you can get hold of this guy tomorrow.

Reti


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Renee, This guy is a little over an hour away from me. If he has a problem releasing your bird and you want he can either bring it to me or I can meet him somewhere and retrieve your bird for you, it's up to you.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Blessings to you and your Youngster, Renee!

Already have asked our Lord, the Angels and of course, St. Francis to get your little guy back home safe and sound!

I also added a little Holy Spirit kick in the butt on that guy!  
If he doesn't release him....the Angels will! 

Wonderful of you, Mary Ann to offer to try and get him...maybe you can do a little butt kicking as well!!!

Expect him to arrive soon safe from any harm! AMEN!
Looking forward to the 'Happy Homecoming'!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I found out this morning that the bird was released. Now, I just have to wait for him to get home. I'll keep ya updated...............


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Adding my prayers that he returns safely.

Margaret


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Me too. Gladys


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I add my positive vibes and well wishes as well  I'm glad you were finally able to verify that he was released. What day was he released? Let us know as soon as he shows up safe & sound


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm sure he'll be fine. Wish some of mine would come home


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hope he arrives safe and sound today.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, he's a "no show" so far. I'm not real worried though. After all, it took him a week or more to show up in NC from GA. He's probably stopped and got him a girlfriend somewhere..........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

little bird said:


> Ahh...hah....... a hen at every feeder!!! No wonder it's taking him forever to get home. You'd probably better hang a little bag of seeds around his neck for his next race.......might have to distribute child support on his next trip home.



  OH NO!! Not child support..........LOL
All kidding aside though.......we've had more "lost" birds come home this year than we've ever had. Usually, once they are gone/missing for more than 3 or 4 days, they just don't make it back. Right or wrong......I contribute it to us letting them actually hang out, in the yard, on the ground........I truly believe that they have some idea of how to look for food and somehow survive until they make it home. JMO.......


----------

